# First Time Night Shoot - Danielle With Swords



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Took the 580ex out for a first time night shoot with Danielle & a church.

Used the 580 on a stand via cable. Tried to achieve focus with a torch
but realised that more power was needed as I missed a fair few times.

Comments welcome & advice really appreciated.

1.

Danielle - Blades-4 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

2.

Danielle - Blades-3 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

3.

Danielle - Blades-6 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Very impressive. I think her hair flows with the blackness of the shot perfectly. Very medieval.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Quality, love the first one :thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

get the blade cleaned on the sword :buffer:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

nice, but I think you'd benefit from a second (snooted?) strobe at low power to soften some of the shadows.

- Bret


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

hello!!


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys, much appreciated :thumb:

It was an experiment for me as id never done this before 

Quickly learned that more than one light was needed & a more
powerfull torch to help with focus.

May well invest in a powerpack for my strobes & have another
attempt 

Thanks again....


----------

